# Queen City Bottling Co.?



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought this for $5 at an antique shop. It is a machine made soda bottle (I think), but I think it's early. The glass is very wavy and uneven, and it is kind of a lighter version of the Georgia Green color. It has "Q C B C" embossed around the shoulder, and "QUEEN CITY BOTTLING CO." beneath that. It has a pattern embossed around the entire bottle. Underneath that pattern, on the heel, it says "227 WEST FRONT ST./PLAINFIELD N.J.". On the other side, it says "REGISTERED/7 FL. OZS.". It also says, faintly, "2526E" and "G25" on opposite sides of the heel.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2011)

Queen City


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bottling Co.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to show this in two parts


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2011)

Other part


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2011)

Registered...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the pattern. Every other time, it alternates between this one and a closed triangle on the top and bottom.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a wavy patch, like that on another old bottle I have, that leads me to believe it is an earlier machine made bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looking bottle! It's called a deco soda, the design is characteristic of the art deco movement of the 1920's - 30's.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 31, 2011)

I belive this to be a Cincinnati,Ohio company .The N.J address is the bottle makes I belive.
   bill


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 31, 2011)

I found out that "The Queen City" is the town of Plainfield's nickname. Why do you think this bottle is from Ohio?


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 1, 2011)

Cincinnati,Ohio is also call The Queen city .But the real reason I thought this is because I have found that there was a Queen city bottling company in Cincinnati, Oh.That not to say there were not others else were .Heres 4 diffrent bottle all which are embossed Queen city bottling co. Cincinnati, Oh.O .
 bill


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 1, 2011)

A close up of the quart bottles embossing .
   bill


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  dollarbill
> 
> Cincinnati,Ohio is also call The Queen city .But the real reason I thought this is because I have found that there was a Queen city bottling company in Cincinnati, Oh.That not to say there were not others else were .Heres 4 diffrent bottle all which are embossed Queen city bottling co. Cincinnati, Oh.O .
> bill


 
 Well, that's a coincidence. Interesting that there were probably TWO Queen City Bottling Companies in operation at the same time, in two completely different cities... Well, I like this bottle. If it is from 1925, then it matches my other Deco Soda from Woodbridge, N.J., which is also from 1925... Kewl!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 1, 2011)

Staunton is also called the Queen City but to my knowledge there has never been a bottling company called the Queen City Bottling Company here. I do believe that we have a local concern nowadays called the Queen City Brewining Company though.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Dan there was a Queen City Brewing Company in Cincinnati at one time also .Wheelah the deco bottle I've showen has a orange peel look to it .There also one in green like the one I pictured that I have dug before also.
    bill


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a similar echo from Buffalo Ny.....64 oz! izzat half a gallon? Big bottle...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2011)

*


----------

